# Advice/Question about buses



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Hello Folks... Ive tried all over different forums and researched this matter myself. I am coming to Mexico in Aug/ Sept this year for a few weeks. Work etc only permits me 3 weeks..I could do with more 

Anyway we are doing the friends and family thing... internal flights work out for most of the trip. However we would like to go to Piedras Negras for only 2 days. Internal flights from wherever we are in Mexico cost an arm and a leg to piedras Negras.... so I looked at buses and although Mexico appears to have a good network - the issue is getting to Piedras Negras.. from what I can see it involves atleast 1 to 2 changes from where well be.

I am prepared to juggle the whole trip round, to a degree, to be able to make this piedras thing work but it seems whichever way I do it... it comes out costing a fortune or taking more than the few hours I thought it would take... and of course if we get to Piedras I have to consider getting back to our base which once again from Piedras could be a real brain ache.

Am I missing something? If someone could come up with a bus that does not cost the earth and comes from Chihuahua?? Or any other ideas would be appreciated?

Thankyou in advance


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edenmayne said:


> Hello Folks... Ive tried all over different forums and researched this matter myself. I am coming to Mexico in Aug/ Sept this year for a few weeks. Work etc only permits me 3 weeks..I could do with more
> 
> Anyway we are doing the friends and family thing... internal flights work out for most of the trip. However we would like to go to Piedras Negras for only 2 days. Internal flights from wherever we are in Mexico cost an arm and a leg to piedras Negras.... so I looked at buses and although Mexico appears to have a good network - the issue is getting to Piedras Negras.. from what I can see it involves atleast 1 to 2 changes from where well be.
> 
> ...


It looks like 7 hours and around $750 pesos from Piedras Negras to Monterrey, then 12 hours and $850 pesos to Chihuahua. The long distance buses are comfortable and stop every few hours for a short break. Between Monterrey and Chihuahua, you can get a luxury bus which will have even more room.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> It looks like 7 hours and around $750 pesos from Piedras Negras to Monterrey, then 12 hours and $850 pesos to Chihuahua. The long distance buses are comfortable and stop every few hours for a short break. Between Monterrey and Chihuahua, you can get a luxury bus which will have even more room.


I got that info from Compra boletos de autobús en línea fácil y rápido | Reserbus
I hadn't used it before, but it looks like a useful site.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Is there something "special" to see in Piedras Negras, or is this a personal/family trip? Just curious, as I have been through there and did not see anything that would call me back. TIA


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure which Piedras Negras the OP is referring to. Could it be this arqueological site in Guatemala? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piedras_Negras_(Maya_site)


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Is there something "special" to see in Piedras Negras, or is this a personal/family trip? Just curious, as I have been through there and did not see anything that would call me back. TIA


Last time I went there during summer break from university on a Saturday night the yahoos were driving around the central "jardín/plaza" throwing "caguamas" out the window at the park benches and the bar 3 blocks away had guys peeing on the posts holding up the roof adjacent to the bar. I remember it was hotter than anyplace I had been before, maybe 100+ in June.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Not sure which Piedras Negras the OP is referring to. Could it be this arqueological site in Guatemala? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piedras_Negras_(Maya_site)


I assumed it was the one north of Monterrey, Mexico since he talked about going there from Chihuahua.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Not sure which Piedras Negras the OP is referring to. Could it be this arqueological site in Guatemala? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piedras_Negras_(Maya_site)


Interesting, as the only one I was familiar with is across from Del Rio. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Interesting, as the only one I was familiar with is across from Del Rio. Thanks.


You're welcome.  One of my avocations here is arqueology, so I am more familiar with arqueological sites than cities in northern Mexico.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I assumed it was the one north of Monterrey, Mexico since he talked about going there from Chihuahua.


Not only that - Piedras Negras, Mexico has an airport. Piedras Negras, Guatemala - not so much (possibly not even a bus). And he does talk about flying to Piedras Negras.

Have a look at Piedras Negras Guatemala on Google Earth. I'm amazed anyone ever found any ruins there.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Piedras Negras is across from Eagle Pass, Acuna is across from Del Rio. How embarrassing !


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Piedras Negras is across from Eagle Pass, Acuna is across from Del Rio.(


I'll pardon that error because.....what's the difference? Kids go to border towns to get drunk, older folks for cheap dental work and generic Viagra. Others are passing through to get somewhere. I think we're all just wondering why a tourist from the UK has made it a priority to get to Piedras Negras in the first place.:noidea:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> I'll pardon that error because.....what's the difference? Kids go to border towns to get drunk, older folks for cheap dental work and generic Viagra. Others are passing through to get somewhere. I think we're all just wondering why a tourist from the UK has made it a priority to get to Piedras Negras in the first place.:noidea:


It sounds like I haven't missed much by avoiding the US/Mexican border.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> I'll pardon that error because.....what's the difference? Kids go to border towns to get drunk, older folks for cheap dental work and generic Viagra. Others are passing through to get somewhere. I think we're all just wondering why a tourist from the UK has made it a priority to get to Piedras Negras in the first place.:noidea:


He mentions visiting family and friends.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> It sounds like I haven't missed much by avoiding the US/Mexican border.


You missed seeing us in Nogales, Sonora, on Friday.......for cheap dental work and lunch.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You missed seeing us in Nogales, Sonora, on Friday.......for cheap dental work and lunch.


Well, it would have been nice to have lunch with the two of you, but that will have to wait till you return to central Mexico for a visit.


----------

